# windows server 2019



## CaptByrd (Dec 21, 2019)

I can rdp to VMware vm windows server 2019. But it will not let me or router see the server lan ip so it can be added to dmz . I think its a stupid Ip problem ...never had this problem before as I have run same vm on same pc Before! Thanks in advance for help. Also its a d-link gaming router.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

open a command prompt and type "ipconfig"


----------

